# High Performance Choke Tubes



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Last year I bought a Benelli 12 GA and installed a custom made choke tube from a local gunsmith. I patterned the shot and I believe in a 30in circle at 45 yards the pellet count was in the lower 70's to low 80's. At 65 yards in a 30in circle the pellet count was in the mid 40's to low 60's. This choke tube when teamed up with BBB's or 2's has produced devistating results on Honkers at 45+ yards. It has gotten to the point that my 10GA has sat mostly in its case all of last year and this past Spring. I love to shoot my 10GA, but the 12GA is half the weight not near as clumsy to manuever around and is producing the same devistating results on Honkers. Plus I save myself $ when I purchase 12GA shells compared to 10GA shells. With these new high performance choke tubes avaliable on the market now days does one really need a 10GA when harvesting geese? I am having a tough time deciding whether or not I should sell my 10GA. I would feel better if I new someone were using it rather than it just collecting dust.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If your gun/barrel/choke combines with high percentages in the circle, at the distance you're comfortable shooting....there's no need for another gun unless it's a backup in my opinion.

Any chance you got the choke from Custom Gun Works in Fargo?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

How much did the custom choke cost you, if you don't mind my asking? I have been looking at other choke options, such as the Undertaker, etc. and was just curious on cost comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Just got done shooting our patternmaster and SRM with the last loads of our damn lifetimes. Shot #4 High Velocity 3" Winchester steel at 40 yards, awesome pattern outta the SRM, very good pattern outta the Patternmaster.

I've shot every shell but the Kent Matrix outta both of these tubes in our Extrema's, along with my Super X2 with a patternmaster, pretty sad when the cheapest shells pattern the best. As for downrange and pellets holding their energy downrange, I'd throw Hevi-shot out the window. Pellets are terribly deformed and almost have sharp edges.... Not good for a barrel, along with a pretty thin wad, not much protection...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The Choke that Kevin makes here in Fargo is killer. We were wasting snows this spring out to 65-70 yards.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Custom Gun Works of Fargo is where I purchased my choke tube. You could not ask to meet a better guy than Kevin. The DRAKE KILLER choke tube designed by Kevin is absolutely awesome! I am now a true believer that steel shot performs as well if not better than lead when your shotgun is teamed up with the right choke tube and shot size. I spoke with him this morning and the chokes are avalible.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If your going to have any work done on your gun and you are anywhere near Fargo talk to Kevin at Custom Gun Works. He has treated me really really good any time I have been there.

During spring snow goose hunting a retainer clip broke and the pin on my SP-10 fell out that holds the trigger group in. I went and talked to Kevin and he didn't have the part on hand so he took the pin out of his SP-10 and put it in my gun so I would have it for the weekend. How many guys will take the parts out of there own gun for you. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got the choke tube myself...killer is right. dd:


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

come one----70yard....someone has been :beer: a little too much.....thats not really ethical....way not shoot them with a :sniper: at 200 yards--on the ground!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you know how your gun shoots, anynody can kill snows at that range. Ask Gandergrinder he was right next me all SPRING! Snows arent that big it only takes acouple pellets for them to come a tumbling down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As long as you're willing to walk a half mile to retrieve them..... :lol: 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

No comment. Don't want the skybuster crowd coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Tyler, 
Remember those high snows over the decoys....2 3/4" #1s.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

FH, you were on fire!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I will be shooting a choke tub as well..last fall we were hunting with some weekend warriors, and had in our face shot. I would let them take the easy close shot where I was taking the birds that were higher than the rest. Still shooting as many as the close shots. 
I will speek up for Ty, they will drop snows at 70, easy!
Honker's well that's a different story! Sometimes you need a rocket launcher to take those out of the air!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I will vouch for Tyler,the SX2 can be used for anti-aircraft.Seriously,I bought the briley modified an have great luck with that tube combined with either federal or kent BB loads.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3 still thinks that he who puts the most shot into the sky wins. He can kill them at that range but betting on when he will connect is like playing the lotto. If only we had the 25 yard snow goose on film.

One day Tyler you'll learn that being a good shooter and hunter is not about how many birds you kill but how many shells you use to do it. :wink:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Anyone know what the price is on the Drake Killer and how someone could purchase one that does not live in ND?

Thank you!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Custom Gun Works
(701) 232-8525

Kevin will take care of you.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I would like to thank the guys for the nice comments.Advertising for Drake Killer tubes will be on Nodak Outdoors in the near future.Premade tubes will be available for standard Beretta and Benelli barrels.Others barrels bores vary to much and have to be done individually.Each tube will come with a list of proven loads.Thanks again Kevin.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have herd nothing but good words about the Drake Killer choke tubs!!Highly recomend people getting one and trying them. It's amazing how tight your pattern will hold togethor at further ranges.


----------



## edgarMN (Oct 16, 2006)

Drakekiller said:


> I would like to thank the guys for the nice comments.Advertising for Drake Killer tubes will be on Nodak Outdoors in the near future.Premade tubes will be available for standard Beretta and Benelli barrels.Others barrels bores vary to much and have to be done individually.Each tube will come with a list of proven loads.Thanks again Kevin.


I have a SBE II and want one of your Drake Killer chokes, will you need to see my gun or could you drop one in the mail for me. I have hunted a Pattermaster and have gotten rave reviews about your Drake Killer.
Thanks


----------

